# 2010 250Rs W/ Nice Upgrades And E2 Hitch



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello,

We have decided to sell our almost new 2010 Keystone Outback 250RS. Camper is located near Ann Arbor, Michigan (SE Michigan).

Loaded 250RS - freshly waxed.

Lots of upgrades included with this sale.

Complete Equalizer 2 hitching system w/ 4 point anti-sway control
Brand new Fantastic Fan in the galley with MaxxAir fan cover 
Brand new winterization kit (just in case) 
Brand new battery cutoff switch installed
Custom hardwood bunkbed railing I made (it is removable and does NOT require drilling/screws)

Our 250RS has the Russet interior

This unit is stored indoors in a heated warehouse during the winter months in Michigan.

Non-smoking family - this camper has been well kept and is in like new condition.

Comes with powered awning and powered rear king bed and dinette slide and loaded with options.

We only used this camper a handful of times - so this unit is still basically new (plus upgrades).

Please contact me with any questions or to set a time to view our camper.

Asking $18,900/obo

[email protected] yahoo .com or (734) 3 9 five-93 four 4

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Unit is still available - now asking $18,495/obo...


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Sold this past fall.


----------

